# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Dúvidas (Quantidade necessária e comprimento dos cabos)

## Paulo Norberto

Boa tarde,

Estou a montar um aquário com C=120cm x L=55cm x A=56cm. Tenho duas Aquaray 1000HD reef white e duas Aquabeam 500 single reef blue.
Pretendo ter no aquário corais moles, corais duros e alguns peixes e gostava de saber, se na vossa opinião, esta quantidade de iluminação será suficiente? Pretendo apenas colocar LED's.
Uma outra questão: Adquiri 2 conjuntos de *1823: AquaRay MMS Suspension Kit* mas os cabos apenas têm 1 metro, o que no meu caso é insuficiente. Têm alguns cabos com mais de um metro?
Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Norberto

Boa tarde,

Bem, em relação ao comprimento dos cabos, como aparentemente a TMC não tem nada mais comprido, fui a uma oficina de motas e comprei 4 cabos (dos que usam nos travões) com 2 metros e substitui os originais. Gastei 2€ e servem perfeitamente.
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

[QUOTE=Paulo Norberto;172360]Boa tarde,

Bem, em relação ao comprimento dos cabos, como aparentemente a TMC não tem nada mais comprido, fui a uma oficina de motas e comprei 4 cabos (dos que usam nos travões) com 2 metros e substitui os originais. Gastei 2€ e servem perfeitamente.
Cumprimentos,[/QUOTE

Olá Paulo.

É assim mesmo amigo, resolveste o teu problema com apenas 2€, muito bem pensado os cabos de travões! De qualquer das maneiras podias sempre recorrer a maior parte das drogarias e comprar um cabo de axo em inox com 2mm, fica barato na mesma.

Gostava muito de te poder ajudar na questão dos LEDS, mas não é a minhã praia! Existem membros mais indicados para te dar essa informação! 

Quanto ao resto, se precisar de ajuda o pessoal está aqui para isso mesmo  :SbOk: .

abraço

----------


## Paulo Norberto

Olá Carlos,

Obrigado pela oferta de ajuda. Quanto à opção pelos cabos de travões das motas, deve-se ao facto de estes terem, numa das pontas, uma "bola" soldada semelhante aos da TMC. Se tivesse optado por cabos simples, teria que arranjar uma solução para os prender na peça da TMC que é aparafusada ao tecto (podia ter usado uns "camarões" mas a peça original fica mais bonita).
Em relação aos LED’s, tenho lido os comentários dos vários membros do fórum que os usam, bem como as opiniões a favor e contra de vários membros. No entanto, gostava mesmo de ter a opinião da TMC… talvez tenham algum aconselhamento sobre quantidades a utilizar mas não sei se irão responder! Vamos ver…
Quanto ao aquário, ainda vai demorar um pouco pois achámos que fazia falta umas “obrinhas” na sala. Um esgoto, uma torneira (para ligar a osmose), um extractor (com um higrómetro), alteração da instalação eléctrica e, por fim, uma pintura.
Espero, dentro em breve, iniciarmos um tópico com este processo de montagem. Digo iniciarmos, pois somos dois membros do fórum “apanhados” pelos recifes, eu e a minha mulher (Florbela Tavares).

Um abraço,

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Paulo Norberto,

Efectivamente não dispomos de cabos de suspensão com mais do que 1m, mas vejo que encontrou uma solução satisfatória.

Em relação à iluminação necessária para o aquário com as medidas que referiu: Para um aquário de 120cm o aconselhado e sugerido por nós é a utilização de 2 Aquabeam 100 Hd Reef white, 1 Aquabeam 1500xg Ultima ao meio para criar uma luz geral de ângulo mais aberto e 4 barras aquabeam 500 ou 600, duas na linha da frente e 2 por trás das aquabeam 1000.

Com esta iluminação teria a quantidade de luz necessária para a manutenção e crescimento de corais duros. Com as unidades que refere já ter, fica apenas com o que sugerimos para um aquario de peixes e corais moles. A longo prazo os corais duros iriam provavelmente ressentir-se com essa iluminação.

Por outro lado vai depender bastante do layout que desejar. Que tinha em mente?
Como se trata de um sistema modular em que podemos ter diferentes qualidades luminosas em diferentes pontos do aquário, o layout afecta bastante a escolha das calhas a utilizar. Para um aquário com 2 ilhas de rocha a iluminação não será igual que para um aquário com uma parede de rocha ao fundo.

Desejamos-lhe desde muita sorte para o seu novo projecto e colocamo-nos á disposição para qualquer questão.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC

----------

